# INFP- what do you usually write about?



## Bungurl (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello. I'd like to first start off by saying that I am indeed new. I'm not exactly sure how this all works, so I apologize in advance if I'm making a fool out of myself. 

Most INFP's write, as of do I, but what do you usually write about? 

I tend to write about a lot of 'love' and experiences I've been through. I sometimes even write about the world itself, I find myself leaning towards philosophy.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

@Bungurl You'll get more replies if you post this to the INFP forum under Kiersey's Temperment. 

@_Promethea_

Move this there?


----------

